# News sleeves for my bands on Noisy Hell Productions on Bandcamp what do u think?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> , SLEEVE OF A bOX-SETof 5 CD's all my work I done so far, has a noise artist, art school dude.


----------

